# 2 become the next Rock



## RoCk79 (May 15, 2003)

Alright, so after takin 2 months off of working out, due to having 2 jobs, I went to the gym last night, noticed how incredibly weak I am, and how embarressed I was.  And then I weighed myself, and noticed I lost 11lbs in those 2 months.  So I'm going to start a journal, so I can help keep track of what I'm doing.  Tried this a few times before, and I never kept up with it.  Can't promise I'm going to keep up with this one, but I think I might be able to. 

Just so you all know, I'm not on the greatest diet, with working 2 jobs and just about every single cent I make goes towards the downpayment on my house that is being built, I dont have a whole lot of time to eat alot, and not much money to spend on food that is good for me, or food in general.  I know lots of people are going to tell me to eat better, and I'm trying, but it's not very easy.  So, to start it off today, gym will be tonight depending on if I get off early enough or not.  But so far, this is what I ate:

Breakfast:
Breakfast burritto with 2 eggs, very little cheese, greenpeppers, tomatoes, and green chillies.
Big glass of 2% milk.

Meal 2:  I had water and some peaches

Meal 3: Had half a can of corn beef hash, 2 eggs, and protein shake

Meal 4: Water with some more peaches (someone brought them in from there home, they have a peach tree in their yard)

Too early to say what I'm going to have for the rest of the day.  But for dinner it will probably be the other half a can of corn beef hash, and 2 more eggs.

And then after work, another protein shake.

I deliver pizza at night, and I have a half hour to go from one job to the other, so not enough time to eat inbetween jobs.  And also, very hard not to eat pizza, considering I'm hungry when working and it's free.  Very rarly do I eat it.  But sometimes, since I dont have money, I will eat it due to it's better then nothing.

Also, I'm not too worried about my fat gaining.  I just want to build muscle, so thats why I decide to eat pizza sometimes, because if I wana build muscle, I have to eat, it's better then not eating anything at all.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

Good luck dude. 

Just make the best choices you can til your finances get settled down. And then you'll be able to clean it up.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 15, 2003)

My stats are as follows:
I'm 23
165lbs
5'11"
b/f% I would say about 14


----------



## RoCk79 (May 15, 2003)

Thanks DVLM, in truth, I remember when you first joined, and your pics before and I see the progress you made, and it has inspired me, knowing that I can do that same, I started with looking similar to you, and you have made awesome gains so far, and you have stuck with it.  Thanks for inputting into my journal.  It's wierd, didn't think you would.  But thanks man!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

I read your old journal to, just didn't say much. Thanks for the compliments. I'm doing my best, and when everything else was hectic and everything the one thing that was always there was the gym. It's my save zone, I can go there and just relax for that time I'm there and beat the hell outa some weights.

Thanks again, by the way. I've never had anybody tell me that before. 

Like I said above, just make the best choices you can when the money is tight. I'm going through that exact same problem right now.  

But keep logging to, the encouragement you get from the people on here is amazing and will help sometimes when you lose motivation or feel to tired to hit the gym.


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Good Luck Rock.......you know you can buy in bulk, it's alot cheaper, even if you just bought a huge bag of chicken, it would help, bake it all off, freeze it and take it out when you need to, chicken is ok cold too..........just one idea, I'll think of more, I buy everything in bulk, and prepare it all on the weekends or when I have tiime, so it's ready for the week, invest in some plastic containers, so you can take it with you........


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

I gotta agree with Katie here... very good advice!  I cook up tons of shit on the weekends so I can grab and go or grab and eat at any time I want.  Reheat the frozen chicken in a steamer basket if ya got one... keeps it nice and moist!

Good luck dude


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2003)

Last night, worked out Bi's.  Did not have alot of time, it was late after I got off of work.  Did 

3 sets BB curls
3 sets BB forearm curls
3 sets of DB hammer curls
3 sets of machine curls

(all sets are sets of 10)

Had a protein shake for dinner before I went to work, after working out, had another protein shake, and a 3 egg burrito with very little cheese.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2003)

Breakfast today, had some french toast from the cafeteria down stairs.  Had to be at work early for a meeting.  Grabbed some french toast and a milk.  Second meal was lunch, had a steak sandwich, with lettuce and tomatoe.  And water.  

Water thru out the day.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I read your old journal to, just didn't say much. Thanks for the compliments. I'm doing my best, and when everything else was hectic and everything the one thing that was always there was the gym. It's my save zone, I can go there and just relax for that time I'm there and beat the hell outa some weights.
> 
> Thanks again, by the way. I've never had anybody tell me that before.
> ...



Thanks man, thats why I figure I can stick with it, finally figured out my work schedule where I can go to the gym.  And I'm going to try.  Thanks for the input man!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2003)

Katie, TXDeb, thanks for the input.  welcome to my journal!!  Any other ideas or meal plans you guys do is very cool.  I am going to read more journals and start coming up with meals.  Again, I run into the problem of even finding time to eat.  I work 7 days a week with 2 jobs, on my spare time, I usually end up catching up on my sleep, or try and enjoy the life that I can.  And I like cooking, but I hate cleaning up.  lol.  

My main focus, is just to keep motivated enough to keep at the gym.  I figure when I get my house, I can cut way back on hours on my second job,and have plenty more time to cook, and eat better.  Thanks again gals!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 19, 2003)

Saturday
Went to gym, worked out legs.

Did the squat machine
leg curls
leg press
lunges
jump rope

My legs are killing me today.  Didn't eat very well over the weekend, so I'm not even going to put down what I ate....LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (May 20, 2003)

Last night at the gym, worked out chest:

2 sets of warm up on chest press machine
2 sets of 12 bench
1 set of 10 bench
3 sets of 10 on cable cross overs
dips t ofailure

I hurt today!!


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

Where's your meals, oh yeah, you don't have alot of time, are you eating any better?????????


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

Last night went to the gym.  Killed my bi's.  

2 sets of bb curls 12
1 set of bb curls 10
3 sets of db seated hammer curls 10
3 sets of db seated curls 10
3 sets of bb forearm curls 10 (to work on building up my forearms)
3 sets of db side arm curls 10 (dont know exactly what that excersie is called, curl the db bring it up from the inside of your body)
And finished up with light tricep excersice to relieve the pain from my biceps

Didn't eat well again, but drinking lots of water!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Where's your meals, oh yeah, you don't have alot of time, are you eating any better?????????




no meals, they have not been very good.  In all honestly, mostly have been protein shakes and eggs.  (and steak and cheese sandwich from the steak escape at the mall)  After working out, I have been craving meat, so I have been eating steak sandwiches, not the greatest, I know.  But it's food.  I haven't really had an appetite for much of anything else. 

I seem to be craving meat, but for some reason, my appetite has not been very good, nothing is really interesting me into eating.  I dont know why....


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

Last night at the gym was pretty ironic.  After a few years off of lifting, I went and joined a new gym, and signed on with apersonal trainer.  He was awesome, really got me back into it.  He ended up leaving the gym, and going back to school.  That was about a year ago.  I saw him last night at the gym working out.  He said he was just getting back into lifting.  He has been really busy with school.  Boy, did he let himself go, but he's back at it.  Kind of inspired me that if he can get his muscle back from letting it go, I can get it back too.  I just hope my appetite gets better.  Cause I have not been very hungry lately....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

Because your tired of eating out and stuff like that. It happens to me at times to. Just eat for function not flavor, as things come around for you it'll get better.

Hey try to have a shake right after your workout, and then have that steak standwish about an hour later. It'll help with your gains. And it's not really that bad of a choice post workout.

Is he going ot get back into training?  I know you were really enjoying training with him.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

how much time do you have in the gym?  Just curious.  I have something you can try if your up for it and have the time. Buddy of mine at the gym I'm working at is doing it and loves it.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> how much time do you have in the gym?  Just curious.  I have something you can try if your up for it and have the time. Buddy of mine at the gym I'm working at is doing it and loves it.



As far as time?  It varies, on what time I get off of work from my second job, and how tired I am.  Last night, I didn't make it to about 8:30, but spent about an hour and 15 minutes killing my biceps, I was in the mood to kick some ass last night.  

I'm veyr interested.  Please share, I am willing to try just about anything.  Thanks DVL!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

I know, I'm trying to eat just so I can eat, but it makes me sick, if I'm not in the mood for it.  (sounds corney, I know)  I usually do have the shake right after my workout, unfortunately, I cant get the steak sandwich later cause of the time I workout and what time the mall closes.  I usually pick up a sandwich when I'm on a deliver (I deliver pizza for a second job) near the mall and I stop and pick one up.  It's about the only time I have to eat dinner.  I work from 8am to 5pm, at one job, and then 5:30pm to about 8 or 9pm (varies all the time) delivering pizza.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

hmm you have a touchy stomach. But just do your best. Wow rough schedule, mine was like that the 2 months before I moved here. 

I don't think I could deliver pizza the smell would make me want to eat it all the time. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12368&perpage=30&pagenumber=10

scroll down the the EDT Program TP helped me with it. I made some changes to it for people not on 1-T, but if you think you'd like to give it a try, I'll give ya the modifications.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

Thanks DVL, I'll check it out man!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 23, 2003)

Sorry, haven't been to the gym in 2 days.  Been pretty busy.  Actually, I'm not going to lie.   I realized I was in love.   

So needless to say, the last 2 nights have been awesome.  And tonight I'm leaving to go to my folks house and wont be back until Monday.  so will pickup things on Tuesday.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 23, 2003)

U know, it's kind of nice being in love, for me it's more of a way to keep myself in the gym so I can keep looking good for my beautiful princess!! (her nickname princess)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2003)

John, how are you babe?

Long time no talk, huh?  Hope you are good.
TAmmy


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> U know, it's kind of nice being in love, for me it's more of a way to keep myself in the gym so I can keep looking good for my beautiful princess!! (her nickname princess)



Totally awesome motivation. And congrats as well to you dude.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> John, how are you babe?
> 
> Long time no talk, huh?  Hope you are good.
> TAmmy




OMG, Tammy!!!  Hey girl?  Long time no see.  I'm doing good.  The question is, how have you been?  Great seeing you around.  It's been WAY to long.....


----------



## RoCk79 (May 27, 2003)

Vacation is over, ate lots of food, now it's time to go back to the gym tonight.  will post workout tomorrow.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2003)

No workout last night, needed one more night of recovering from the weekend.  Will make it there tonight..


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2003)

Wed
Worked out chest
3 sets of bench (10)
1 set of warmup machine chest press
3 sets of incline DB press (10, 10, 12)
3 sets of flat DB press (10, 10, 10)
3 sets of cable cross overs (10, 10, 10)
and finally did 3 sets of dips horrible dips (4, 4, 4)  I was awfully sore at this point


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2003)

Last night, worked out bi's.
3 sets of preacher curls, 40 lbs, 1 set, 50lbs 2 sets (10 reps each set)
3 sets of seated DB curls (25lbs, 10 reps per set)
3 sets of seated DB hammer curls (25lbs, 10 reps per set)
3 sets of preacher forearm curls (30 lbs)
Finished the night up with some seated dips, 3 sets of 10, 1 set of 15


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2003)

So I'm going to try and force myself to eat.  Been thinking alot about the eating, and reading lots more in the diet and nutrion section.  So I will try and post meals  Day 1 (today)

7:30am  Protein shake
8:30 4 eggs scrambled

Will post the rest of it this afternoon.  Drinking water all day.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2003)

For lunch, 12:30, went to subway and had a footlong steak and cheese sub.  I didn't have any time to make anything to eat, so I went to subway.  Hey, it can't be that bad for you, Jared lost all that weight eating subway!!!  LOL  And I had a protein shake, and some more water...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 2, 2003)

Over the weekend, sat worked out back and shoulders.

3 sets of cable rows 
3 sets db bent over rows (dont know if thats the proper name for that excersise)
3 sets of pull ups

3 sets of military BB press
4 sets of shoulder shrugs

Todays meals:
breakfast 4 eggs scrambled
protein shake
water


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

Yesterdays meals continued...

meal 2 protein bar
meal 3 3 ounce salad with little ranch dressing, glass of milk, protein shake
meal 4 protein shake
meal 5 lasagna ( I know not the greatest, but it was only thing I had to eat in my apartment)

No gym yesterday.  Was tired, but I did take my dog rollerblading for about 45 minutes.  Then I got caught up on my sleep.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

Meals for today.
Meal 1 one cinnamon raison bagel, lightly toasted with very little butter, protein shake.  water.

More to follow as the day goes on.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yesterdays meals sucked.  Didn't have much time to eat.  So I'm not going to post what I ate.  As for workout, went and did legs.

4 sets of machine squats 
3 sets of leg extensions
3 sets of leg curls
4 sets of calve raises
2 sets of lunges across the gym (those suck)
Finished with 5 minutes on the stair climber machine


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 5, 2003)

Yesterday, no gym.  I played basketball instead.  Played for 2 hours.  That was my workout.  Helped to stretch out my legs from doing leg workout the day before.  Sure do hurt today!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

Things are lookin good.  Glad to see your back at it.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Things are lookin good.  Glad to see your back at it.




Thanks man, it really helps having a journal, keeps you going, cause I dont want to have this one end again.  So it helps motivate me.  Plus, I can see all that I've done so far.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

I keep a paper journal as well. That way if I get curious at the gym about something I can always look back.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I keep a paper journal as well. That way if I get curious at the gym about something I can always look back.




Hey man, thanks alot of showing up every now and then, was begining to think no one liked me....LOL

I appreciate your help and everything man.  You keep up the good work to dude!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 10, 2003)

Workout over the weekend, last night I did my tri's and shoulders.  Mostly my tri's.  Didn't have much time to workout, but ended up doing an awesome tri workout.  Just about everything I could think of I did.  

And today my goal is to come up with a shopping list and go shopping tonight.  I'm tired of eating healthy fast food (if there is such a thing)  I'm spending too much money, and I'm getting sick of it.  So thats my goal for today, and hopefully I'll have it done by tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

good idea, on the shopping list. You'd be suprised how much money you can save by buying in bulk. Sometimes it's hard to put all that down in advance but in the end it's totally worth it. 

and no prob I always check in on ya.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 12, 2003)

Tuesday I did chest again.  

3 sets of 12 incline press
3 sets of flat DB press
3 sets of 12 standing cable cross overs
3 sets of 10 seated cable cross overs
3 sets of very poor dips ( I was tired by this time)

Yesterday I played basketball, throw in a little cardio every now and then.  

Well, as for the shopping list, still not finished with it.  It's a lot harder then I thought it would be.  Plus, I need to wait to go shopping anyway till I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 10, 2003)

Haven't posted in a while, been really busy with work, and now I have a sign other, and she takes up all the free time I have.  I have changed my views on the subject here, I am now more worried about my diet.  I am not fat, nor am I skinny, I like the way I look, but I want to lose a little b/f around the stomach and the chest area.  And to top it off, my house that is being built, is going to be done in August, so I have to really save every cent I can till then, an order to be able to get this house.  So I am going to try hard to post my diet now, and I will still post my workouts, but more concerned with diet.  It's not going to be a lot of food, but I'm trying very hard to eat better.  I am going on vacation to in October with the g/f, and I wana look extremely good in October.  So here goes:

Today:
Breakfast:
12 oz bottle of 2% milk
and a fruit salad (dont know exactly how much, but it was alot)

I am going for the 2% milk, because I am not going to be eating as much as I should, therefore, I want the protein that will keep my muscle so I dont lose it.  I'm going to be at the gym alot, so I'm not worried about not burning it off.  

Post lunch soon...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 10, 2003)

I've decided to call myself the DETERMINED ONE!!!


----------

